# Bucket Combo



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Hiya,

Just wondered when you would have the
'C & S Grit Guard and White Bucket Combo' 
back in stock?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

This week hopefully with a wish and a good tail wind


----------

